# John Deere C66 Worksite pro Bucket Capacity??



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 66" bucket for my John Deere 313 Skid
I am trying to figure out what the volume is in yards Anybody Know?
I searched this site and Deere's but no luck

John Deere Worksite Pro C66

66"Wide
20"High
36" Deep


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I just bought the exact same bucket.... I was told 1/2 yard... Its a really deep bucket... I'd belive it


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

That bucket should hold a little more than 13 cubic feet when struck. Thats right at half a yard.


----------

